# Bulbophyllum phalaenopsis



## lienluu (Aug 12, 2006)

*Bulbophyllum phalaenopsis 'Heaven Scent'*

Just buds for now, should open soon (according to Jon in SW Ohio!)


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 12, 2006)

Better get the air freshener ready 

Jon
________
BABIMAC


----------



## Heather (Aug 12, 2006)

It really looks like it is going to smell terrible! ha ha ha.


----------



## Marco (Aug 12, 2006)

Lien. Hmmm...you must tell us what how fragrant it is when it blooms!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 13, 2006)

Keep the flies away!


----------



## joan (Aug 13, 2006)

That sure looks interesting! I've never seen anything like it before.
How do you grow it?


----------



## paphjoint (Aug 13, 2006)

Fantastic _ keep us updated -

Would like to see a picture of the whole plant - please


----------



## Mahon (Aug 13, 2006)

Looking really good! ...I would assume as well they would open up soon oke: lol

-Pat


----------



## bwester (Aug 13, 2006)

Wow!


----------



## Gideon (Aug 13, 2006)

Congrats, can't wait to see it in bloom.


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 13, 2006)

Looks great so far!

Great photos!

thanks


----------



## Rick (Aug 13, 2006)

Congratulations on your pile of rotting meat with maggotsoke: 

I think I lost an award opportunity with a realy nice Paph when Bob Fallon down in Huntsville Al set his big, stinky B. phaleanopsis next to my plant, and drove all the judges away.:rollhappy: 

Smells like a pile of dirty baby diapers!!!!


----------



## Marco (Aug 13, 2006)

Rick said:


> I think I lost an award opportunity with a realy nice Paph when Bob Fallon down in Huntsville Al set his big, stinky B. phaleanopsis next to my plant, and drove all the judges away.:rollhappy:
> 
> Smells like a pile of dirty baby diapers!!!!


 
:rollhappy: talk about strategic placement


----------



## lienluu (Aug 15, 2006)

paphjoint said:


> Would like to see a picture of the whole plant - please



Here you go! The plant doesn't look so great right now because it got burned quite a bit earlier this summer.  The spike isn't visible in the photo, but it's right about the new leaf on the left. For reference, that roll of wire is 4 feet (122cm) high.


----------



## paphjoint (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks !!


----------



## Park Bear (Aug 15, 2006)

looks great...I like that story Rick...it sounds like something you might do


----------



## lienluu (Aug 16, 2006)

Just opened, but not as stinky as I had hoped it would be. Maybe it will get smellier.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 16, 2006)

Looking good!! I'd give the smell another day or two to reach full strength.

Jon
________
Silversurfer reviews


----------



## lienluu (Aug 16, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Looking good!! I'd give the smell another day or two to reach full strength.
> 
> Jon



Can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## TADD (Aug 16, 2006)

We have a biggun opened up at the greenhouse and man the thing smells like shheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttt!!!! It is horrendous. I hope you enjoy it, cause I can't stand'em!


----------



## Heather (Aug 16, 2006)

Yuck!


----------



## Wogga (Aug 16, 2006)

You can always just put it inside, and invite your mother in law to stay for the weekend!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 16, 2006)

Wogga said:


> You can always just put it inside, and invite your mother in law to stay for the weekend!


But I like my mother-in-law.


----------



## Gideon (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice, how quick do these plants mature, I can get seedlings at the moment


----------



## Ron-NY (Aug 21, 2006)

Gideon said:


> Very nice, how quick do these plants mature, I can get seedlings at the moment


 How old are you Gideon?? From seedling to blooming size is too long to wait for me. Look around for a division but due to the time from seedling to blooming size expect to pay a few hundred dollars for it.


----------

